# 66 389 Tri-Power



## Johnny389 (Apr 16, 2012)

I know it has most likely been ask before, but i'm new here and new to my GTO. So the question is; does anyone make an aftermarket tri-power intake carb set up or do i need to look for an original, because all i seem to be finding online is rebuilt originals. Thank you.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

The answer to that is maybe. Ames and PY has them. Ames was waiting on carbs. PY sold me one. Search threads started by me and you'll find the problems I had. I'm happy but minor things can get ya frustrated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There are some excellent re-builders out there also.....I beleive Richard Boneske rebuilds trips. He is a member here and on PY forum. Beautiful 66 by the way!! :cheers Eric


----------



## Johnny389 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, you sent me in the right direction. I really want to get the tri set up, but my makor worry, once i get the intake and carbs is setting them up properly. I have read its easy to set them up wrong. Know of any good guides to properly setting them up? THanks again.

Current setup:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Not much to it. Set the center carb like any two barrel. Set the progressive linkage to open the front and rear to your liking and drive.


----------



## Johnny389 (Apr 16, 2012)

awesome, well ill update as i progress. Thanks again. Glad people are so willing to be helpful!


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

The aftermarket intake is questionable , as i have had 3 bad ones 4th. was acceptable . Turn manifold upside down lay intake gaskets on , align to the bolt holes and see what you got . The 1 side was good the other was terrible as the gasket parting line from port / port was into the next port by 1/4" . That is the approx. distance between the ports to begin with , the bolt holes were fine . Most people lay the gaskets on the head , drop manifold from top , done . Line up the gaskets on everything . As for the carbs. make a set of block off plates for the end carbs start engine running off ctr. carb. only . If it runs good then add the end carbs. if starting to run worse end carbs. are pulling air in through the throttle plates , must be sealed or you will have low vacuum etc.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

If your still looking for a Tri-Power set complete, you could try Greg Spritzer in Painesville Ohio. According to the records I have for my '65, that is where the restorer got my '68 tri-power complete.

As far as I can tell, he is a GM car dealer that used to be a Pontiac supplier as well. I absolultely love the '68 tri-power on my '65.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Johnny, I would look for a 1966 tri-power set up for your car. 65 had a bit smaller carb. Originals are around, and so are the parts, and skills to rebuild them. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And with the '66 tripower, inspect the intake carefully around the center carburetor ports. They are prone to crack, due to the choke stove location/application on the '66. A agree, an original '66 unit is probably the best choice for performance and reliability. I've had less issues with tuning tripower's over the years than 4 barrel'c oon these cars. They are a simple, effective system that works very well on stock to medium build cars.


----------

